# Another Shop with CNC by Mid Day tools



## Mid Day Machining (Apr 14, 2014)

I have heard "a place for everything and everything in its place". My problem is I have brought home more things than I have places to put them.

My little piece of heaven is in the big side of a 3 car garage. In there, I have a Tormach PCNC 1100 on a Deluxe Stand (that takes up 48 X 84 inches all by itself), 2 work benches, 2 Kennedy 27 inch rollaways with tool boxes on them, one has a 24 inch square granite plate and a tool box. There are also 2 24 X 48 X 70 wire shelves each having 5 shelves that have hold my assortment of remote control race boats. I thought I had 4 or 5 boats, I did a count about 2 months ago and I have 11, and 2 more on the way.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. There are also 4 18 X 48 X 72 shelf units with 5 shelves each that divide the 2 sides of the garage.

My wife and I are looking at a new house with enough land to build a workshop for me that is far, far away from the house. She says she's tired of having aluminum chips in the house.

If we do that, I can start taking in some steel work. Right now we have an agreement that I don't take any steel because of the little tiny chips. I don't much care for steel anyway. I don't like those little tiny chips that find their way into your shirt and you don't find them till the work their way all the way down and stick you in the end of your pecker. That just plain hurts.

If we build a workshop for me I want it to be 40 X 40 then I can wall off a section 16 feet wide to keep the motor home in and get it out of the sun while it's in storage. That will leave me a shop that's 24 X 40. With a shop like that, I can get in all kinds of trouble.


----------

